# Am I just too late?



## GradualProgression (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok here's the story I'm 5'10" tall, 287 pounds and i have become interested in Martial Arts since reading a book called "The Spiritual Warrior". I want to be a good Martial Artist but is it to late? I am willing to work hard to get in shape. 

My plan is to get into shape, get black belt in Kempo and then go to JKD.

Does anyone have any workout/nutrition advice? Flexibility exercises? Any advise on going through this whole life face lift? Anything would help me. I want to be a great Martial Artists and I'm willing to do whatever it takes.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 3, 2008)

Start today. Carefully choose a teacher, but don't be afraid to change schools or styles if it is not what you like long term.  

I pay a gym to get fit, and a dojo to learn MA.  not everyone likes it that way, for example, I have friends who go to a local MMA school and they spend at least half of their time on cardio fitness etc.

It's never too late to start.  Every day you wait is one day's less knowledge you will die with in the end.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 3, 2008)

It's never too late to start training.  I have a student who didn't start training in aikido until he was 57 years old.  It's mindset for the most part.  As to the exercises and nutrition side of the house you can check out the health tips for the martial artist forum here for a little help.  Welcome to the board!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd say that "Start today" is excellent advice! Get into a program (visit a few schools first). Training is the best way to prepare for training. Then, watch what you eat!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 3, 2008)

Good and wise words, gentlemen.  I second both them and the welcome to you, *GradualProgression*.


----------



## tellner (Jun 3, 2008)

Start today. Work at a reasonable pace. Do some practice, however small every day. If you want to study JKD there's no need to take Kempo first. If you want to do both for other reasons more power to you.

Remember that Ajarn Chai Sirisute has never given an instructorship in Muay Thai to anyone who didn't earn it 100%. Some years back he certified a 65 year old grandmother.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 3, 2008)

Find a good teacher and then start.  Set realistic goals and keep with it.  Most importantly find a good teacher and a system that works for you.  Good luck!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 3, 2008)

To echo the above - it's never too late to start!  Find a good instructor, who will take your current physical condition and goals into account, rather than expecting you to perform like a 20 year-old in peak condition, and go for it!  I would also suggest talking to your doctor first, in case s/he has any medical advice/concerns.

And remember - people who wait to start training until they get into shape, frequently do neither; they don't get into shape, and they never start training!  

Enjoy, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2008)

It's never too late.  Do a search for posts by member Shaolinwind, I think you'll be encouraged.


----------



## GradualProgression (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the encouragement from everyone. It means alot.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 4, 2008)

All great advice! I'll just add a quote form T.S. Eliot: 

*I'ts never too late to be what you might have been.*​Didn't start my career till 39; didn't start martial arts till 42.​


----------



## Nomad (Jun 4, 2008)

It is not too late until they plant you in the ground.  

8 years ago I turned 30, was 65+ pounds overweight (6', high of 265 lbs) and sedentary.  I started with going on an Atkins' diet, losing 35 lbs in just over 6 weeks (when I stopped for awhile... it's a very effective diet, but not one to stay on longterm, IMO).

In 2001 I started Martial arts and through a combination of eating better (including another couple of short stints on the Atkins' diet) and being more active, lost another 30 lbs and found a deep love for martial arts and everything it was doing for me.  I received my black belt last June, and this year have started doing weights regularly and windsprints to increase my cardio.  I'm in by far the best shape of my life, and slowly getting better on a daily basis.

If I can do it, there's no reason whatsoever that you can't.  It does take a true lifestyle change and a sense of long-term commitment to work, but once you start seeing the positive changes in yourself it gets easier to stay on track.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Jun 4, 2008)

To echo advice already given - if you woke up today it's not too late!! 

It sounds like your looking at doing a entire lifestyle change - which is absolutely awesome. It's going to be hard - in fact it's going to be really hard....but don't let that get you down. The best things you can achieve in life are hard. 

So first tip - gather those you trust in close and keep them close. Tell them your goals and desires - get them to help you make it through those challenging times. Consider them a backup to your will-power. 

Get to a doctor. If your seriously out of shape it's best to get some medical advice about what to do and what not to do. The last thing you want is to bring on a heart attack because you pushed too hard too early. 

Get to a nutrionist and have them develop a eating plan for you. I did this myself and it really helps. Plan the full week of food out in advance and stick to it as best you can. Also keep a food diary - after a couple of days you'll get an good idea of what actually goes into your body. 

Get into a MA school. This can take time - you want to pick the right one for you. It's not good going to a school where you and the instructors personalities clash.
And so you know, in my opinion the hardest part of learning a MA is walking through that door the first time. After you've done that everything becomes a lot easier (sounds crazy but i recon the majority of people here would agree). 

If you have the time and motivation as well get to a gym as well - it'll really help you change your life. 

So if the sun is still shinning get off your butt and get out there.....you'll never regret it!!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 4, 2008)

Colonel Sanders didn't start Kentucky Fried Chicken until he was 65... It's never too late


----------



## gilgsn (Jun 5, 2008)

When you go to watch a class, see if the students are smiling, have fun and work hard.. If you are having a good time, you will stick with it.. Don't worry about your progress at first, just keep going.. Just concentrate on doing your best, and don't skip classes. Don't start a crazy diet, just avoid processed foods, too much fat carbs and suggar.. You drink sodas? Just cutting that will make a big difference (avoid diet sodas too).
It's never too late.
Gil.


----------



## GradualProgression (Jun 5, 2008)

I started this morning, I did 40 min of cardio, crunches,situp,pushups. I have to quit smoking and get off caffeine (I have been drinking tons of soda.) I realized last night as well thats its not so much what I eat but how much of it I eat. I have also gotten in touch with the Kempo instructor my father-in-law uses and got a reasonable deal on private lessons. He wants me to start right away but although I got an all clear from the doctor I really want to lose 20 pounds and quit smoking before I start. It's just so hard! I would really like to create a Journal post on here to keep everyone updated on my progress maybe through my struggle someone else will find inspiration. What do you guys think?


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 5, 2008)

Definitely keep us updated.  I would strongly suggest that you start right away. Don't worry about losing 20 pounds first, you need to immerse yourself in study, and the pounds will drop off on their own. As for smoking, you MUST quit, and the more you work out and practice MA the less you will want to smoke because trust me , ( I smoked for 10 years, and I am smoke free for 4 months now) , after you workout lite one up and you will see how they slowly start to taste crappy.  I managed to quit cold turkey but I know not everyone can do that. Most important though , do not wait to get started , because as good as your intentions are to lose weight and quit smoking , waiting just  puts up another obstacle in your way to begin training.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jun 5, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Definitely keep us updated.  I would strongly suggest that you start right away. Don't worry about losing 20 pounds first, you need to immerse yourself in study, and the pounds will drop off on their own.



Right.  You get into the school and start to practice there.  Just go.  Don't fret about loosing pounds, that will come, you trust me!

As for loosing smoking, I now smoke cigarrettes again, and will quit soon, but I use a different way to do it.  For me, the yoga changes my brain, my mind, so that I respect my body more.  I do not care WHY this is so, I just know that is is, for me, so that is my "secret weapon".  And I never let anyone discourage me, saying, "Yoga is for women."  They have no sense, they don't know what they talk about!

You just get in there and you get your licks in, wherever you go!  You get off the couch and start to practice, no matter what school!  I myself am gaining stamina and strength.  Flexibiility and balance.  You see, I quit the martial arts and stayed quit for a long time, but I am coming back.

The only thing that the adult misses out on is that to them the Head Instructor is simply a human being -- to the child, the Master Instructor is a freaking ROCK STAR!   But your missing out on that is not too terrible. 

We wish to hear from you again on this board as you engage yourself in this martial way!!!  




All the best to you with this!





Robert


----------



## Nomad (Jun 5, 2008)

GradualProgression said:


> I started this morning, I did 40 min of cardio, crunches,situp,pushups. I have to quit smoking and get off caffeine (I have been drinking tons of soda.)


 
If the soda isn't diet, you'll be amazed what a difference in your caloric intake it makes to make the switch.  There may be problems with diet sodas as well, but at least you're eliminating hundreds of empty calories and huge amounts of sugar.  

As someone who used to drink waaaay too much Coca Cola Classic, and claimed he could "never" switch to diet, let me tell you how it actually works.  When you make the switch, the diet sodas taste terrible... for about 2-3 weeks until your body adjusts (I actually found that the clear sodas like diet Sprite or 7up tasted "better" than the colas at first, and have the bonus of being caffeine-free).  You will adjust, and in a short time the regular sodas start tasting bad.

Expect headaches for the first couple of days as your body gets used to not getting the jolt of sugar at regular intervals... this goes away after ~3-4 days.

Personally, although I know it would be better to go without sodas entirely, I figure it's a vice I can live with that doesn't have a massive impact on me the way the sugar-filled ones did.


----------



## GradualProgression (Jun 6, 2008)

Well day 1 of not smoking and its going ok so far. I'm using the patch to ween myself off. I missed my morning workout but will make it up tonight by working a little harder. Today I'm wieght training for tone and lean mass. Higher reps so that I don't build much bulk so as not to slow myself down. I feel better today overall though. Hope this good feeling keeps on through the day with the not smoking.


----------



## zen4me (Jun 18, 2008)

GradualProgression said:


> Well day 1 of not smoking and its going ok so far. I'm using the patch to ween myself off. I missed my morning workout but will make it up tonight by working a little harder. Today I'm wieght training for tone and lean mass. Higher reps so that I don't build much bulk so as not to slow myself down. I feel better today overall though. Hope this good feeling keeps on through the day with the not smoking.



Don't get into the habit of "making up" for missed workouts, especially when you are just starting out. That's just asking for an injury to occur as your body is just not used to being pushed in that way.

Regarding your post about a possible journal, I'd suggest starting a blog or joining livejournal for that. Then you'd actually have a way to look back at previous posts and see the progress you made, how you felt, and what you thought of your training at various stages. Plus people can leave comments! Just stick a link to it in your sig line.

As for the other suggestions, cutting out the soda (and the smoking) will be the biggest benefits as you work towards a healthier lifestyle. The empty calories and overload on sugar causes the body to crave food and sweets that would otherwise be avoided. This coming from a previously morbidly obese individual btw. You may be miserable in the short term, but long term you will be a much happier person without those two "vices".

Good luck in your journey!
- Kelly


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 18, 2008)

The journey of a 1,000 miles starts with the first step. --Lao Tzu

You can be the best you there is, and you will never know how good that will be until you start to try.  Don't be discouraged and look at younger students and think "if I started when I was that age...".  You didn't, you can't go back, and your life's journey brought you to where you are RIGHT NOW.  That is all we can concern ourselves with and have some semblance of control over.

Also, try to remember that it is a journey and not a race.


----------



## kwaichang (Jun 18, 2008)

TheOriginalName said:


> Get to a doctor. If your seriously out of shape it's best to get some medical advice about what to do and what not to do. The last thing you want is to bring on a heart attack because you pushed too hard too early.
> it!!


100% agreed. :wavey:


----------



## jkembry (Jun 19, 2008)

It is NEVER too late.  I started at age 49...just turned 50.  I am still a bit overweight, but getting there.  I did see a doctor for a physical before starting Uechi-ryu.  The biggest issue I have is that at my age trying to keep up with the youngsters in class just isn't possible.  So I progress at my own pace and am quite happy with that.  BTW 11 months later... I am feeling much better physically and mentally.

- Jeff -


----------



## Shotokan (Jun 19, 2008)

Like the others have said, "it is never too late!"

You are starting a journey that will change the rest of your life.  Just getting the mindset that you want to change things for the better is farther than most people ever get.

I was 38 when I started taking Karate classes and it has helped me in many ways both physically and mentally.  In order to not give up, I made my changes a little more gradual.  I too used to smoke and said that when I pasted my first rank examination after white belt, I would quit smoking.  It was one week after I passed my first test that I quit smoking.

I also started working on getting into better shape.  When I started training, my body fat was around 18-20% but after almost four years, it is down to around 12%.

It has not been an easy journey but it is one that I am glad that I  started.  


Keep up the good work and most of all, enjoy it.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Right.  You get into the school and start to practice there.  Just go.  Don't fret about loosing pounds, that will come, you trust me!
> 
> As for loosing smoking, I now smoke cigarrettes again, and will quit soon, but I use a different way to do it.  For me, the yoga changes my brain, my mind, so that I respect my body more.  I do not care WHY this is so, I just know that is is, for me, so that is my "secret weapon".  And I never let anyone discourage me, saying, "Yoga is for women."  They have no sense, they don't know what they talk about!
> 
> ...


Yoga is definitely intense. People that say Yoga is for women , have obviously never tried it, nor do they know anything about it. The statement alone shows their ignorance.


----------



## koshojoe (Jun 20, 2008)

Nomad said:


> If the soda isn't diet, you'll be amazed what a difference in your caloric intake it makes to make the switch.  There may be problems with diet sodas as well, but at least you're eliminating hundreds of empty calories and huge amounts of sugar.
> 
> As someone who used to drink waaaay too much Coca Cola Classic, and claimed he could "never" switch to diet, let me tell you how it actually works.  When you make the switch, the diet sodas taste terrible... for about 2-3 weeks until your body adjusts (I actually found that the clear sodas like diet Sprite or 7up tasted "better" than the colas at first, and have the bonus of being caffeine-free).  You will adjust, and in a short time the regular sodas start tasting bad.
> 
> ...


Hello,  Can some one tell me why soda (including diet) are bad for you?  This coming from a Diet Rite drinker, and martial artist of some number of years.

I used to smoke too, but quit 1-1/2 years; though I still chew nicotine gum (I can't seem to stop).


----------



## Kacey (Jun 20, 2008)

koshojoe said:


> Hello,  Can some one tell me why soda (including diet) are bad for you?  This coming from a Diet Rite drinker, and martial artist of some number of years.
> 
> I used to smoke too, but quit 1-1/2 years; though I still chew nicotine gum (I can't seem to stop).



Diet soda has a sweet taste, and makes you crave sweet things; in addition, the caffeine can give you a boost, but when it drops, people tend to eat more.  Last year my doctor asked if I had changed any of my eating habits and I told her I had cut way down on drinking soda, and she congratulated me, then gave me the above reasons why it was good for me that I had cut down.


----------



## jkembry (Jun 20, 2008)

I have had a similar response, from my doctor, that Kacey has had regarding diet soda...and soda in general.  Since retiring from the Navy where I seem to have lived on caffeine (either soda or coffee), I have gotten to the point that I average two cups of coffee in the morning and have almost completely cut out soda.  May hove one at a picnic, or social event but that is about it.  And truth be told...I prefer just plain old water for quenching the thirst...and on special occasions mineral water.

- Jeff -


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 20, 2008)

GradualProgression said:


> ... I want to be a good Martial Artist but is it to late?


 
It's never too late my friend. So get with the program and just do it! Get going... :mst:


----------



## koshojoe (Jun 20, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Diet soda has a sweet taste, and makes you crave sweet things; in addition, the caffeine can give you a boost, but when it drops, people tend to eat more.  Last year my doctor asked if I had changed any of my eating habits and I told her I had cut way down on drinking soda, and she congratulated me, then gave me the above reasons why it was good for me that I had cut down.


Thank you, I knew it in my head it was bad for you, just didn't want to accept the truth. I now see my next challenge!
I have been a brown belt for a loooong time now, and want to achieve next level.  For awhile, I thought I coudn't make the grade - too weak, too old (50), too undisciplined.  I guess this is why I signed up for this forum, to find support to make my goal.  I began to feel like an outcast in the school, but I don't know for a fact that was their intention (didn't ask).  Perhaps I should!  Thanks for letting me rant a little.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 20, 2008)

You'll get there my friend...just be more stubborn than usual....a lot of sweat helps too...just think of the great Wall


----------



## Paquita (Sep 24, 2008)

It is not too late.  I took karate classes five years ago for three months.  Now, at age 49, I have started back. I do not smoke, but I am not in good shape, my diet is terrible, and I need to lose maybe forty pounds.  You can do it!

Paquita


----------



## Mimir (Sep 24, 2008)

I will offer myself up as an example.  I started TKD when I was 1 month from my 39th birthday.  I also weighed around 350 lbs (I am 6'3") and had size 54 pants.  I have lost 50 lbs and am now am wearing size 44 pants.  

When I started I couldn't even complete a whole class, but I continued to go and gradually got to where I could finish the class.  I am not where I want to be, and losing the weight is SO much harder than putting it on.  The best thing is that you are doing something, anything.  Just being off the couch is a victory in itself.


----------



## kwaichang (Sep 25, 2008)

remember the old addadge: "a journey of a thousand miles starts with the first step".
the fact you've realized you need to start is half the battle, keep on the path.


----------

